

Dropbox (YC S07) Expands Into The Enterprise - citizenkeys
http://ycuniverse.com/dropbox-expands-into-enterprise

======
wroman
Glad to see their marketing team caught up with the quality of their product.

~~~
citizenkeys
How do you mean?

~~~
wroman
Enterprise document management is a $10billion+ market unto itself and Dropbox
has not positioned themselves to approach this market well in the past. I love
the Dropbox product and am happy to see them taking enterprise head on.

